

Ask HN: What is the best channel to reach developers, as a audience? - johntheoak

Guys, we are building an online service for coders to prove their coding skills, share knowledge with other developers and learn new coding skills&#x2F;methodologies and it&#x27;s called Skilleo (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skilleo.me).<p>Now, our biggest challenge, like the rest of SaaS or mobile apps is getting user growth&#x2F;traction.<p>Right now we are focused on the user acquisition.<p>So, in your opinion as a techy guy&#x2F;developer&#x2F;coding aficionado, what do you believe is the best channel to reach you and how the approach should be made? (no, not the 90&#x27;s way of the &quot;Try Now!&quot; approach...)<p>Thanks and cheers
Joao
======
mgirdley
Check out the new traction book by Gabe Weinberg et al. Tl;dr: run lots of
little cheap experiments and see what works. They also run through the 19-odd
ways startups generate awareness.

~~~
johntheoak
Thanks for sharing mgirdley.

Also checking here:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237189](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237189)

------
crazypyro
I think something like guest, "promoted" posts by prominent developers could
be a way to jump start the community. Draw people in with informative
experiences, anecdotes and lessons from those devs, much like a blog would do.
If you hit on a popular topic, it could be well worth whatever it takes to get
those devs to post. Just a thought.

